# What are you doing



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

with your snow days off of school and work. im sitting here basicly reading all AT post and looking at the new stuff for 2011


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats what i do lol and catch up on some much needed sleep lol


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Uhhh, what are snowdays? I seem to never have them.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Uhhh, what are snowdays? I seem to never have them.


It a day when the roads are two slick for buses seeing that your from canada you probably dont get to many or none. haha


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

our snowstorms are sometimes the size of your major ones!! But we usually have the colder weather.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i ride the atvs in front of my house, and around my house, we had neighbors and family friends over laast time, doing donuts and fun stuff like that


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

woohoo! second one in a row this week!


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i ride the atvs in front of my house, and around my house, we had neighbors and family friends over laast time, doing donuts and fun stuff like that


doing donuts gets me in trouble cause one time i got our four wheeler laid on its side


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

apke95 said:


> doing donuts gets me in trouble cause one time i got our four wheeler laid on its side


haha, thats kinda funny, but one time, i was doing donuts, i just kept going, i had no idea where i was going, i was getting dizzy, i went soo long i finally it the snow bank


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

going to school, unlike everyone says because i'm a good little boy.. i miss enough without weather


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've had to shovel my driveway 4 times by hand this week. I've been driving my dirtbikes.

Jake


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i couldnt even get to my dirt bike if i wanted to lol


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I might get a snow day since its soposed to snow here in mexico. Hopefully I can get my cousins dirt bike to crash it again


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha mine is in the trailor in they yard surrounded by snow lol


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i get to scoop the driveway with my fourwheeler and then when i get done i spin cookies out in the middle of the street on the ice in 2 wheel drive. PRETTY FUN!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Drive the four wheeler around until I get it stuck!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shoot at squirrels with my bow


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Backflip my nitro R/C car and drag race it against 4 wheelers. Havent lost yet


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Day dreaming about the firecat 400 I have on order


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

SNOW MOBILE DRAG RACES!!!! i never loose. i got a ski doo mach z 1000 super charged does about 0 to 110 in 3 and a half seconds


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

i got no snow days here, and nothing if I have a no school day except sit and watch tv if I can't go outside.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

got a 5 day weekend this week


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Guys, I tell you what here in ky where I live, in winter time, this year, i've missed about 20 days. but when I have snow days, I usually play on xbox live ,catch up on sleep, sit on facebook and talk to people


----------



## love my bowtech (Apr 14, 2010)

practicing for competition next month!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

arhoythunter said:


> got a 5 day weekend this week


Me to I have just been riding 4 wheelers and getting drug behind them on a sled.


----------

